# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Vấn đề về các biểu tượng ổ đĩa trong win 8.1

## hoangthikd

tình hình là máy em cài win8.1. mà khi em mở my computer lên thì thấy lạ:
đó là các biểu tượng ổ đĩa nằm không bình thường:
ví dụ em có 3 ổ: c-d-e
và 2 ổ dvd và cd
bình thường em thấy 3 ổ c-d-e nằm ở hard disk devices, nó nằm 3 ổ dữ liệu hệ thống này.
còn 2 ổ dvd và cd nằm ở dưới.
nhưng máy em bị gì mà tự nhiên ổ cd nhảy lên vùng hard disk devices nằm luôn, và như vậy là vùng phía trên có 4 ổ, và chỉ có vùng phía dưới là 1 ổ dvd.
ai biết làm sao đưa ổ cd về vị trí cũ chỉ em với.
thanks nhiều ạ!

----------


## binhthuong

*trả lời: vấn đề về các biểu tượng ổ đĩa trong win 8.1*

cái này đâu có ảnh hưởng gì nhiều đâu bạn, bạn đã thử cài lại win chưa

----------


## leanhseomxh

*trả lời: vấn đề về các biểu tượng ổ đĩa trong win 8.1*




> cái này đâu có ảnh hưởng gì nhiều đâu bạn, bạn đã thử cài lại win chưa


ùh thì không anh hưởng nhiều. nhưng thấy không đẹp và lại đó là một lỗi. mình muốn tìm hiểu để bik cách chỉnh lại.
mình không muốn cài lại win bạn ơi.

----------


## khanhhoangsg

*trả lời: vấn đề về các biểu tượng ổ đĩa trong win 8.1*

bạn có thể chụp hình màn hình cho mọi người cùng thấy được không? chụp hình lên để cho mọi người hiểu rõ ý hơn

----------


## hoangtrieuman

*trả lời: vấn đề về các biểu tượng ổ đĩa trong win 8.1*

mình đang dùng win7 nhưng mà nó cũng tương tự vậy thôi.

----------

